# Series3 Photos



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

See also my Series3 Review and the Series3 FAQ.

Series3 Review Photos

These photos are from the Series3 Review. They primarily live here: http://www.tivolovers.com/Photos/Series3-Review/


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large


Small | Medium | Large

That's all folks!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

BriGuy20 said:


> Server is returning 400 Bad Request errors.


Yeah, my first cut&paste got some line breaks in the URLs. I hope all of these I just posted work!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Hmm, it looks like some of the images are getting confused coming out of the cache - but if you reload them they tend to be correct.

The images are in groups, so if something seems out of order (like a remote pic in the middle of a bunch of screens) - it is misloaded. And the image names should be a tip off to a degree. 

I'm linking though the CDN to spare my server - I learned my lesson from my CES posts, which crushed my server. It made the people I share it with a little unhappy. (My server is a private one used by my group of friends and we maintain it.)


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, this is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!

This should clear up some questions for folks - my first question is what does a TivoToGo status of i, i, i mean? Does that mean that it's going to work?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

See the other thread I started - Series3 FAQ. 

Right now TiVoToGo, Multi-Room Viewing, and TivoToComeBack are all disabled. TiVo is still investigating what is permitted under the Cable Labs requirements for CableCARD and they plan to enable them, at least what they determine they can, in the future.


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah, the pictures were the first thread that I clicked on.... Effin' CableLabs a-goles....

Looks like you've had a busy night - THANKS!!!

I'm assuming that this is all flying, so today is the day?   

I'm still buying one ASAP.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

The photos are also posted here:
http://blog.tivolovers.com/347452.html
http://blog.tivolovers.com/347867.html
http://blog.tivolovers.com/348111.html


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

So when did you get your TiVo box?


----------



## maki (Oct 23, 2003)

What a beautiful thing all around. Even that classy packaging! Thanks for all these pics megazone - looks like you spent a whole day taking and formatting them.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

maki said:


> What a beautiful thing all around. Even that classy packaging! Thanks for all these pics megazone - looks like you spent a whole day taking and formatting them.


A few days.  I actually took hundreds of photos. I took one set of setup photos, but when I looked at them on my PC I didn't like them - not clear enough, some were a little blurry (low light means longer exposure time). So I waited until the middle of the night, turned out all the lights, turned off the flash, and stacked up some books and stuff on a table to set the camera on, level with the screen - so I could push the shutter button with it stable so it wouldn't shake. They I redid GS and took 2 or 3 shots of each screen, then did the same for settings, etc. I took tons of photos of the box, remote, internals, etc. I picked the best of the lot and those are what I posted, I deleted the rest. All hail digital photography - couldn't have done that so readily with film.  I spent a few nights taking photos, and I did a few spot reshoots when I just didn't have one I was looking for.

I was just excited to have the opportunity to really do something worthwhile.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

MediaLivingRoom said:


> So when did you get your TiVo box?


As I said in the review, I received it on Friday, August 18th.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

megazone said:


> As I said in the review, I received it on Friday, August 18th.


Wow!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

bdraw said:


> Wow!


I'm not sure what the wow is for.


----------



## Anametrix (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow, great pictures megazone, thanks for sharing. So the standard drive in the S3 is actually a SATA drive, not like the PATA drives used in the S2s?


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

megazone said:


> I'm not sure what the wow is for.


Wow, I am jealous, next time tell them to send one to HDBeat too!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Anametrix said:


> Wow, great pictures megazone, thanks for sharing. So the standard drive in the S3 is actually a SATA drive, not like the PATA drives used in the S2s?


Yes.


----------



## Swisher (May 12, 2000)

It's like porno! 

Thanks for all the hard work of putting that together.


----------



## heatzeker (Sep 18, 2006)

Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Swisher said:


> It's like porno!


It is the topless photos, isn't it?


----------

